# To dilute translation



## adigiampaolo

Hello,
What would be the correct translation for "drink to dilute" in Romanian?
Is "Băutură să fie diluat" correct?
Many thanks
Anto


----------



## farscape

What is the context please? 

- drink (water) to dilute (the alchool content) [*bea* apă ca să diluezi concentrația de alcool]

- (soft) drink to dilute (the wine) [*băutură* nealcoolică pentru diluatul vinului]

As you can see, depending on the context it can have different translations.

Cheers,
f.


----------



## adigiampaolo

Hi Farscape,
thank your for your reply.
The contest for this translation is a description of a soft drink. Such soft drink is sold concentrated (like the "squash" in the UK) and must be diluted with water.
"Orange juice based soft drink to dilute".
Many thanks in advance
Anto


----------



## farscape

I see...

One possibilty could be "Suc concentrat de portocale" meaning literally, concentrated orange juice.

If we use the term "băutură" it may give the wrong impression that it can be used as is, w/o having to be diluted - which is probably not what you want. Or you can add another sentence to read something like "A se dilua înainte de consumare" ( dilute before drinking). 

In this case you'd have: Băutură concentrată din suc de portocale. A se dilua înainte de consumare.

Other than adding more words to the label, there's another downside: the buyers may think that there's more stuff in the drink than just concentrated orange juice (which may well be the case).

Later,
f.


----------

